# Greer "Ghetto Stomp"



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I've heard mixed reviews. Any love or hate from forum members?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

a wee bump. 

Anyone ever tried or owned ANY Nick Greer pedals?!


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

I've purchased 3 Nick GREER pedals this year. I thought my first purchase was going to be the Ghetto Stomp, but then I changed my order to the Orange Crush. I liked that one, so then I went for a Green Giant. Finally, I got a Ghetto Stomp. 

A friend of mine was playing those 3 pedals who dislikes overdrive/distortion/fuzz pedals (prefers the drive from his awesome sounding MORRIS ROCKGRINDER head) -- but he was impressed by the Ghetto Stomp. 

I need to spend some more time with the GS, as I've had a bit of a love/hate relationship with it so far. You definitely have to have your amp grinding a bit already and this just adds some more character and gain. But that applies to the other Greer pedals too, and lots of other pedals. I go for a nice overdrive sound from my non-master volume tube amp -- and these add another flavour sounding like a natural extension of what your amp already does.

The Greer pedals I have retain your bottom end very well and are very dynamic and responsive. I like to use the word "organic" to describe their sound and feel.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. The couple online demos of the GS the guy is playing through a Greer amp and I found it hard to tell how much of the tone was coming from the amp versus the pedal. Do you prefer your other two Greer pedals over the GS? Did you buy them locally? Scott at AXE is sold out of the GS but maybe I should investigate another Greer flavour.


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry for the delay but I wanted to play my 3 Greer pedals again before replying.

I do recommend the GS. It's a cool pedal. When I inquired about the Greer pedals with Scott he wasn't too interested in stocking anymore of them. Pedals Plus Effects Warehouse is the best for stocking Greer pedals, or look for a used one.

I'm curious to hear the Claymore that Scott might still have.

I think the amp and tele in that clip on the Greer site are pretty essential to the sound with the GS pedal, and the amp must be cooking a bit already. I can't get that exact sound. The sound I get is more refined than that clip.

I like the GG, but it's easier to get a good sound out of the GS. You have to be more careful how you dial in the 2 knobs on the GG and the settings of your amp. The GG is definitely the worst sounding one at lower amp volumes.

The OC is a fuzz pedal, but not over the top fuzz. It's a combination of overdrive and fuzz. You can hit that pedal harder with a boost pedal to get more fuzz.

I still enjoy just plugging straight into my amp and turning it up more compared to a lot of these pedals.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for your detailed post. Scott seemed underwhelmed by the Greer stuff when I inquired as well. I think I'll keep an eye on eBay etc. and see what comes up.

It's funny you mention about plugging in direct. For the first time in fifteen years I have an amp that sounds amazing without any pedals and yet I'm itching to buy some!


----------

